
Dropbox quietly adds three device limit for free users - broknbottle
https://help.dropbox.com/account/computer-limit
======
awill
This is just what Evernote did. And it was the beginning of things getting
worse. I don't think I've ever seen a company improve after they degrade their
free tier. It's always a sign of someone in finance trying to save a few
bucks.

Don't they realize that a lot of their enterprise success happened because the
people making the enterprise decisions at companies were happy free tier
customers first.... When will these companies learn.

I actually already dumped Dropbox when they made their ridiculous decision to
not support anything other than ext4 on Linux.

~~~
broknbottle
This is pretty much the last straw for me. I'm running Fedora 29 with ext4 so
I could continue to use Dropbox but this limit will cause issues since I have
an iMac, personal notebook, iPhone and a Gaming PC. If I reinstall it's gonna
be a PITA. It would seem Dropbox is trying to pivot away from personal users
and focusing on "teams" and business/enterprise customers.

------
EliceGrey
It's good that with the help of 3rd-party tools (for example CloudMounter),
this restriction can still be circumvented.

------
LinuxBender
Curious, will this encourage more people to play around with and develop
addons for Mozilla's "Send"? [1]

[1] - [https://send.firefox.com/](https://send.firefox.com/)

